# Long cranking



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I got a 90 stanza with auto tranny.Now whenever I wanna start the car,it will crank for a long time.It will only start for the second time.It feels like it's not getting enough gas to start the engine.What's wrong with this?Once it starts the car runs perfectly fine.

And the car smells gas.I can see no paddle on the ground.So I am thinking two problems are related to each other.

Any hints will be helpful!


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes it is related, you are loosing all fuel pressure when the vehicle is parked for extended period and it needs to crank until the fuel pressure is built up now to start. When parked the fuel lines should have pressure all the time, about 40 psi. It doesn't take much of a leak to make a strong fuel smell, have a close look under the hood around the fuel injecters while it is running and see if you see wetness, then check/follow the fuel line including the fuel filter for leak. Once the car sits the fuel evaporates so you won't see a leak. For now try turning the key to the on position just before the cranking position, let the fuel pump cycle, you can do this twice then try starting, it should start right away because this will get the fuel pressure up before cranking.


----------

